# Palomares - CD Compilation feat Live Orchestra



## IvanP (Nov 5, 2012)

Hiya!

Some of you already know it, others have asked about it, so I thought of sharing some more Spam over here too 

I've assembled a LP (just kidding)...a Short CD with some of my works for Film and TV, some of them featuring Real Orchestra / ensembles. 

I assembled it for Demo Purposes, but I'd love to know if it's also fun to listen to 

Here is the link:

http://ivanpalomaresmusic.bandcamp.com/ ... -ensembles

And for those who might want the CD, here it is 

http://ivanpalomares.com/downloads/ivan-palomares-cd-promo.zip (http://ivanpalomares.com/downloads/ivan ... -promo.zip) 

Enjoy and thank you for listening! Anything to comment on, be more than welcome!

Best, 

Iván


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ivan, wishing you great success with this very well-crafted CD compilation!

A varied selection of compositions, beautifully orchestrated and nicely performed.

Greg


----------



## IvanP (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you, Greg, that's really kind, I appreciate it :D


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello Ivan ,
I've listened to ( _most of_ ) your compositions in that package now, and I have to say I really love your music. 

You are a very skilled artist indeed and I wish you all the best on your way.

Best

Gerd


----------



## IvanP (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you, Gerd, that was very uplifting to read 

Best regards, 

Ivan


----------



## IvanP (Nov 9, 2012)

By the way, Spanish writer and Film Music specialist, Conrado Xalabarder, has been really kind in reviewing my CD for Mundo BSO (Spain's most important Film Music Database)

http://www.mundobso.com/es/verbandasonora.php?id=14309

Cool!!


----------



## Generdyn (May 6, 2013)

Hey man love your stuff!! Glad I can find more of your music on this forum! :D


----------



## IvanP (May 9, 2013)

Thank you Generdyn! :mrgreen: 

Congratulations to you as well! I really dig your electronic vibe!! Amazing tracks 

Regards, 

Iván


----------

